# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  The transcription of the word SKOGA.

## Zaya

How do you read the name SKOGA? Today I was asked how to transcribe it. I don't know if the word is Polish or not, but if the brand is known in Poland you may know the way it's pronounced. So, if you know, please, write it in Russian.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Do you mean SKODA?

----------


## kamka

Never heard the word SKOGA, but it would be pronounced as СКОГА without doubt. If you meant SKODA (the car) however, then it's СКОДA.

----------


## Rtyom

The car is known as «Шкода», btw.   ::

----------


## kamka

we pronounce the name of the car as "скода"  ::

----------


## Zaya

No, I didn't mean the Czech Škoda (Шкода). I know this word and even used to live near one of their factories. 
I meant this one: http://www.skoga.pl/polski.html

----------


## Wowik

Скога? Других вариантов не вижу.

----------


## kamka

> Скога? Других вариантов не вижу.

 yep, seems it's the only possibility.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Скога? Других вариантов не вижу.   yep, seems it's the only possibility.

 И я не вижу. Но хотелось бы знать, как оно расшифровывается, если это аббревиатура, и из какого оно языка. Тогда была бы уверена на все сто. I need the transcription, not the transliteration.  ::   *Anyway, thanks for your answers.*

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka        Originally Posted by Wowik  Скога? Других вариантов не вижу.   yep, seems it's the only possibility.   И я не вижу. Но хотелось бы знать, как оно расшифровывается, если это аббревиатура, и из какого оно языка. Тогда была бы уверена на все сто. I need the transcription, not the transliteration.   *Anyway, thanks for your answers.*

  but both, trancription and tranliteration in this case would look exactly the same.
As for the abbreviation, I've looked, but couldn't find it, I doubt it's from Polish, though.

----------


## kt_81

Seems to be a label from a (originally) Danish food company. So maybe it's a Danish word.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

In Danish, Skoga would mean "forest" 
Look what I found on Wiki, maybe it is a Russian word after all?  ::   
SKOGA was a joint Sino-Soviet airline, based in Beijing, China, which operated from 1950 to 1954. The name SKOGA (Russian: СКОГА)

----------


## Zaya

I need just the transcription, not the translation, not the transliteration! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lantm%C3%A4nnen_Unibake   

> In Danish, Skoga would mean "forest".

 When I saw the sentence 'Owned by Swedish Lantm

----------

